# Simple Truths: The Dollar



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I recently discovered this great 2 part video which describes in simple terms why America is so preoccupied with the Mid East and why the US Dollar will fail. From this, you can easily understand why our government is taking the steps it's taking to protect itself from its own citizens. You owe it to yourself to take a few minutes to watch it, for it will give you a fuller understanding of the events that are unfolding right here, right now. May God help us all...


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Good video. I can not find much I disagree with.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Bump for a later watch,I have to make dinner.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Pure BS. Part one starts with a false assumption then attaches ad hominems to it.

Who is the individual making the video? 

I must admit I have been introduced to a method of profiting from such followers. I must decide do I put this into the category of gaming, alcohol, and tobacco, which I refuse to invest in or profit from. 

It who'll help me a Lon to make this decision if you can I'd the organization or individual.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Pure BS. Part one starts with a false assumption then attaches ad hominems to it.
> 
> Who is the individual making the video?
> 
> ...


What false assumption are you referring to? Please be more specific.

You say the the author then attaches "ad hominems" to this unnamed false assumption, then ask who produced the video. If I am reading this right, you are attacking the author's character as a way to discredit the facts of his work, which, ironically enough, is an ad hominem fallacy in and of itself. I'm so confused. If you think something in the videos is factually misleading or incorrect, please cite specific errors so we can sort them out.

As for the rest of your comment... I have absolutely no idea what you're trying to say. I mean really, I can't follow it at all nor see how any of it has anything at all to do with the videos. Especially that last line. ?????????

Wait, i just had a flash of insight! Are you saying it would help you make the decision as to its intent if you knew who made the video? If so, doesn't it say on the video who made it? Go to their channel and see what they're all about. Personally, I don't care who made it. It's either factually accurate or it isn't. I don't see any glaring errors of fact, do you? Does anyone else?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

As far as this being a commercial venture, the producer (OneTruth4Life) doesn't run ads and clearly states, "Feel free to "steal" and re-upload ANY of our videos."


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

After reading the post in this topic and other topic responses, I have to ask myself why some people are here on this forum. Are they trolls, ignorant, dumb, playing devils advocate or lying about who/what they are!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

ekim said:


> After reading the post in this topic and other topic responses, I have to ask myself why some people are here on this forum. Are they trolls, ignorant, dumb, playing devils advocate or lying about who/what they are!


I'm just trying to understand why he thinks the videos are pure BS. I have heard most of the things in these vids before, but not laid out in this manner, which seems to be very well thought out and elegant in the simplicity of its presentation. After watching them, I had this "ah ha" moment where all of the pieces seemed to fit together.

But if there is some flaw in the facts that I am missing, I would really like to know what they are. I'm looking for the truth, if these videos aren't correct, I need to know!

And, just for the record, I don't see PalmettoTree as a troll or any of that other stuff. I would rather talk about ideas than personalities anyway, so maybe I missed something there too. At any rate, if there are factual errors in the video, please point them out. Thanks.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes, I would like to know what the false assumption is also.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> I'm just trying to understand why he thinks the videos are pure BS. I have heard most of the things in these vids before, but not laid out in this manner, which seems to be very well thought out and elegant in the simplicity of its presentation. After watching them, I had this "ah ha" moment where all of the pieces seemed to fit together.
> 
> But if there is some flaw in the facts that I am missing, I would really like to know what they are. I'm looking for the truth, if these videos aren't correct, I need to know!
> 
> And, just for the record, I don't see PalmettoTree as a troll or any of that other stuff. I would rather talk about ideas than personalities anyway, so maybe I missed something there too. At any rate, if there are factual errors in the video, please point them out. Thanks.


IMO, it's typical liberal spin / lies. Never really come out and say what they really believe, but hint at it and put questionable doubt that they nor anyone one else really proves / answers. That's how this country has become the mess it is. I'm not here to prove or dis prove his or anyone's view or opinion, just saying how I see it and feel. There is more to what they say than what is printed here. I'm also not here to talk about personalities but to expose them as I see them. I won't ignore anyone's post per se, I just choose to not ever give them air or print response, I don't need to stoop that low. It's like talking to nobama or 99% of all politicians, why bother, you can NOT trust anything they would say. My choice, you do as you please. I try very hard not to straddle any fences, for if you slip you know where that pointed picket is going!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I think the last line was supposed to read, "It would help me a lot to make this decision. If you can, I'd like to know the organization or individual."

We all make typos, but it took me awhile to figure out what he was asking there.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry been busy using money.

The dollar is not fiction. That is the false assumption. As long as the dollar is accepted as an exchange for goods and services it has value. I just exchanged some of those dollars for a beach cottage and furnishings.

Money is nothing more than that.

I cannot stop people from believing in propaganda but I can call BS in it.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Nachtjager said:


> With due respect, are you stoned, drunk, or perhaps you never finished the third grade? Your post doesn't make any sense and since much of it is spelled incorrectly, I'm not getting many other options to base my assumptions upon. :-?


Kiss my rectum.


----------

